# WTB Mossberg 835 rifled slug barrel



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

WTB Mossberg 835 Woodland camo cantilevered rifled slug barrel. 
I live in SW Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

bearcat3993 said:


> WTB Mossberg 835 Woodland camo cantilevered rifled slug barrel.
> I live in SW Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correction - WTB Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag Woodland Camo cantilevered rifled slug barrel. I live in SW Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

